# Off for a Jodd- sun 25th September



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2011)

Euphemism intended. 

Cyclist33's pics reminded me thest we haven't done this run out for ages. 9.00 AM sunday 25th September at Stockport train station. How's about it?


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Aug 2011)

How far is Stockport to Joddrell B?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> How far is Stockport to Joddrell B?



Good question. Fossy? last time around I seem to remember around 55 mile round trip.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Aug 2011)

Sounds like a plan,not been out with the lads for ages ! Should be fixie land aswell


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2011)

Think the actual ride was 45-50 miles? I remember doing 60 miles all in and I live about 6 miles from Stockport.
I'm in Dan, good route that.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2011)

Ah yes. Route. See what I did then?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (9 Aug 2011)

Thread noted and hope to come.


----------



## sdr gb (9 Aug 2011)

If I'm free that Sunday, count me in.


----------



## endoman (9 Aug 2011)

Would love to, but I'll be in LA :-)


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Aug 2011)

In diary and looking forward to a nice ride out......is there cake ?


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> In diary and looking forward to a nice ride out......is there cake ?



No. This is a healthy ride Skud, salad provided by Dan-bo at Jodrell Bank 

Of course there's cake, why else would we bother?


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> No. This is a healthy ride Skud, salad provided by Dan-bo at Jodrell Bank
> 
> Of course there's cake, why else would we bother?



Phew ! I need to stock up on weight seeing as i've not ate properly for a week !


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (11 Aug 2011)

Errrm, as a (current) 14mph average - but not yet pushed - or ever ridden in a group .......

Would I (a) be better writing down the route so I can make my own way there and gently nudge you all awake following you all resting your head on soft pillows after quaffing of lots of cake ...

or (b) gain a bit more experience / fitness

I dont mind an honest answer rather than slow things down for the majority. I'll get there evenually.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2011)

You'll be fine mate, I'm about the same average and nobody will leave us behind, 
I had similar worries before my 1st forum ride, was fine. Will be well looked after by the more experienced like fossy and danbo.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Aug 2011)

No one gets left behind,it's great fun and everyone on the forum ride are a good bunch with no snobs and "ooo look at me i'm faster ! " 
Like Potsy said,your first group ride is a worry but you will love it to the point you will be hunting for the next one........Plus there is always a cake stop !
It's not a race,just a nice pootle through the countryside hunting for the next cake stop (do you sense the cake theme on our rides ?? )

Please come along,you will not be disapointed


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (12 Aug 2011)

Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2011)

I'm late to this again.... dan poked me with a text.  

It's about 50 miles round trip, and as everyone has said it's at a reasonable pace and we always wait for folk.

We've done the ride a few times. Would everyone prefer to go out via Bramhall and Woodford this time, rather than via Higher Poynton and Potts Shrigly (some hills that nearly killed a few of us on fixed) ?

Swiss hill is always an option !  

Cake stop - where - Jodrell or the caravan place ? Bear in mind we had to eat outside with the bikes last time at Jodrell - jobsworth's complaining that a kid might come along and knock them over  - there weren't any kids about - They have probably forgotten by now. Cake and coffee good at Jodrell.

I'll have a think about some different routes.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Aug 2011)

I'd be up for it even tho it will be nearer to 80+ miles by the time I get home

The flatter the better for us fixie folks


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2011)

Might have recruited another one tonight, binbag is interested 

There are no hills in Cheshire Paul, this is not a Colinj ride


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2011)

There are hills, and we could always do them ! Short and sharp though !


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> There are hills, and we could always do them ! Short and sharp though !



I'm only thinking of Paul, not me you understand


----------



## Pennine-Paul (13 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> There are hills, and we could always do them ! Short and sharp though !



I'm only thinking of my legs 

The Cat and Fiddle is not an option for a cafe stop under any circumstances


----------



## Simba (18 Aug 2011)

I am on the maybe pile, I'm unsure what I am doing that weekend.


----------



## cyclegeek (24 Aug 2011)

I might be up for this. Will be moving house that weekend so the ride could get rid of a lot of stress  

As long as you don't mind a newbie to the forum coming along?


----------



## thesaintjason (24 Aug 2011)

I saw this thread posted in my "Hello" thread so hope you don't mind me joining in. I would be up for doing this if you don't mind another new bloke turning up?? 

Some silly questions for ya though: what do I need to bring exactly? Apart from the usual spares and stuff, are we obliged to bring a bag full of cakes etc etc? 

Also, since I've only riden a couple of rides of any significant distance could someone tell me if I would be able to keep up? I have nothing to compare anything to so can't make the call myself. 

Here is the route I did last Sunday and it took me exactly 3 hours to complete: 

http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=299625

Here is the Garmin stats: 

http://connect.garmi...ivity/108157335

Ignore the max speed 70mph! I think the Garmin had a 'moment', as did the HRM coz I never get over 190 so no idea where over 200 came from... unless cycling does that to you... I'm a runner mainly. 

I won't be offended if I am a bit slow at the minute, I'll come along after some more rides out as I wouldn't want to slow anyone up.

Cheers

SJ


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2011)

SJ, you will be fine looking at that Garmin track. I think we averaged 15mph on my first one and don't forget it is a bit easier if you ride in a group as you can tuck in behind the faster guys. 
I will be trying to get on Danbo's back wheel as I will then have a lovely calm ride with almost no wind at all


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know! 

You're right though Potts-you will be trying.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know! 

You're right though Potts-you will be trying.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know! 

You're right though Potts-you will be trying.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Oi! I can hear you in greece you know! 

You're right though Potts-you will be trying.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Please delete duplicates etc etc.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2011)

Please delete duplicates etc etc.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2011)

That stutter ain't getting any better Dan 
Have you come up with a route yet? Or are we following the smell of coffee and cake? 

Could be a good turn out this, just need a bit of luck with the weather now.


----------



## thesaintjason (24 Aug 2011)

Boooooooooooo another puncture. Second one I've had in a little over a month. Now I learned my lesson on the first and am proper anal about tyre pressures - 110 psi practically every time I ride. Maybe those pot holes are to blame! On both occasions the puncture is a split along the seam of the tube rather than something puncturing the tyre itself - cheap tubes?? 

Maybe I need to upgrade the stock tyres/inner tubes?? I'm still running the Bontrager stuff that came with the Trek. Also discovered the cheap as chips pump I got from Decathlon is useless so that's in the bin. Hmm

EDIT: sorry maybe this shouldn't be posted here!


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2011)

I've found the Bontrager tubes as good as any tbh, what tyres are you using?
I think luck as much as equipment is very important.

#Danbo- I'll have lost another half a stone before the ride, gonna be my lightest for years


----------



## thesaintjason (24 Aug 2011)

Tyre's are Race Lite dual compound's. Which after some googling seem to be a middle of the road tyre. I noticed the front (both punctures on the front) tyre has a split on the side wall which is big enough to just see the the tube inside. So I think I will invest in some better tyres and tubes at the same time. 

Wheels are Bontrager Race too btw so possibly need to look at them next payday


----------



## Simba (25 Aug 2011)

110 psi ouch hehe, I keep mine at 100-105 psi.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Aug 2011)

That's it potts- follow yer nose. I'm just glad fossys comin.


----------



## thesaintjason (26 Aug 2011)

Just to follow up have ordered some Durano+ and some Conti tubes so will see if things improve on the reliability front. Running into work at the minute though as getting back on the MTB after a few weeks of the Trek was horrid yesterday.


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2011)

I'll come up with a route - shouldn't be much different from before, but thinking of going out a slightly different way


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> I'll come up with a route - shouldn't be much different from before, but thinking of going out a slightly different way



Fixie friendly ??


----------



## lanternerouge (28 Aug 2011)

I am up for this if there is room


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fixie friendly ??



Yes


----------



## Simba (30 Aug 2011)

Any idea on distance, time spent there and time to finish?


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2011)

About 50-60 miles from Stockport, return.

We'd be at Jodrell by 11-11.30 setting off at 9.00am. Likely back in Stockport about 2ish. It's about 30 miles to lunch stop - 2 - 2.5 hours riding at 15 mph or less. Pace driven by slowest rider.


----------



## cyclegeek (1 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> About 50-60 miles from Stockport, return.
> 
> We'd be at Jodrell by 11-11.30 setting off at 9.00am. Likely back in Stockport about 2ish. It's about 30 miles to lunch stop - 2 - 2.5 hours riding at 15 mph or less. Pace driven by slowest rider.




Sounds good to me


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> About 50-60 miles from Stockport, return.
> 
> We'd be at Jodrell by 11-11.30 setting off at 9.00am. Likely back in Stockport about 2ish. It's about 30 miles to lunch stop - 2 - 2.5 hours riding at 15 mph or less. Pace driven by slowest rider.



That'll be me then!


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> That'll be me then!



Not if I make it you won't 

I only speed up when I can smell the cake stop


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2011)

Proposed route. 53 miles total. 25 miles or so to Jodrell, 29 back via Tatton Park.


Link Corrected

Corrected Link to Route




Flat !


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Proposed route. 53 miles total. 25 miles or so to Jodrell, 29 back via Tatton Park.
> 
> Proposed Route
> 
> Flat !



Unable to see route, that site is not playing nice. 
Can you link the gpx file?


----------



## thesaintjason (3 Sep 2011)

Yep can't view it either. Although all I really require is meeting time and place as I'm sure to be at the back of the train anyway


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2011)

thesaintjason said:


> Yep can't view it either. Although all I really require is meeting time and place as I'm sure to be at the back of the train anyway




8.45am Stockport station (train) 

Managed to register on that mapping site but still can't see the route as it's a 'friends only' link. 
I think Fossy wants to do the ride on his own


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2011)

Put me down as a possible-it's the of a week off with the wife & kids so might be able to get a pass out.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Swiss hill is always an option !



On a fixed - you sir are insane.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Proposed route. 53 miles total. 25 miles or so to Jodrell, 29 back via Tatton Park.
> 
> Proposed Route
> 
> Flat !



I can't view that as I'm not your friend.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2011)

Corrected it guys - mapmyride has changed options again. Hopefully you can see this with the new link.

If you want the GPS - I'll map it on the Garmin software !!


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2011)

Linky posted again

New Linky as above


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2011)

I might come subject to swmbo being ok. Would be rude not to as the route passes my house.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2011)

Downloaded 

Looks a bit flat


----------



## dan_bo (4 Sep 2011)

Alright!


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Alright!



Thought you'd forgotten about this ride Dan, or were you just hiding until Fossy did the route? 

I'll probably peel off after Tatton, or along the route nearby.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2011)

Dan's been off on his jollys !


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2011)

I am pretty certain I am going to join in this jaunt to Jodd. The only dilema I face is should I bring the hybrid (which is no slouch) so i can pack my panniers with cake and erm...... cake, or come on the new road bike and rely on a few pound notes and cake shops along the way?

I will bow down to the greater experience of all you seasoned group riders but I am kind of leaning towards the hybrid in a good boy scout, be prepared for anything and pack the panniers for any eventuality, kind of way?


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Dan's been off on his jollys !



Hope he's not put any weight on 



I like Skol said:


> I am pretty certain I am going to join in this jaunt to Jodd. The only dilema I face is should I bring the hybrid (which is no slouch) so i can pack my panniers with cake and erm...... cake, or come on the new road bike and rely on a few pound notes and cake shops along the way?
> 
> I will bow down to the greater experience of all you seasoned group riders but I am kind of leaning towards the hybrid in a good boy scout, be prepared for anything and pack the panniers for any eventuality, kind of way?



ILS- Road bike and buy cake at Jodrell 
ps- I can fit plenty of 'snacks' on my Secteur, numerous hidey holes for goodies


----------



## thesaintjason (6 Sep 2011)

Did the Manc 100 last Sunday in 5hr59mins  as I wanted to make sure I could do this. Never riden more than 42 miles before, as mentioned in this thread. 

Should be okay to come along now as my confidence has been lifted. Although my backside still hasn't forgiven me just yet... have had to resort to the cushioned comfort of the MTB for commuting this week.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Sep 2011)

This is starting to look like a certainty for me so if saintjason and Lien Sdrawde turn up we will have an Ashton posse on the ride. Perhaps we could meet up and ride to Stockport together?


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> This is starting to look like a certainty for me so if saintjason and Lien Sdrawde turn up we will have an Ashton posse on the ride. Perhaps we could meet up and ride to Stockport together?



I could wait for you lot at St Marks in Woodley if coming that way.

The ride is about having a chill out - it's not a club run. OK if we get hills, we wait at the top - there aren't many on this ride. It's about a group ride and having a chat - it's total tools down ride for me. 

I've learnt over the years..OK only 50 miles, I'll be back in 3 hours with lunch.... erm nope.  The boss now knows. . She now knows to expect me at some point during the afternoon 2-3pm.

If anyone is struggling we ease off.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2011)

My Wife has just pointed out she is running in the Macc half marathon

We should be ok but the route is going to overlap with the half marathon course. They don't set of until ten so I think they will be after our ETA at Mottram, Over Alderley and Birtles if we leave Stockport by 9ish. The runners dont get to Birtles until mile nine. I will check with a couple of runner mates to see if they shut any of the roads. Would be a bugger though as that is the nicest route down the long descent through Birtles and out past Redesmere  

Half Marathon Route


----------



## sdr gb (7 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> This is starting to look like a certainty for me so if saintjason and Lien Sdrawde turn up we will have an Ashton posse on the ride. Perhaps we could meet up and ride to Stockport together?



I'll be coming from Mossley so could meet up with you for the ride to Stockport.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2011)

sdr gb said:


> I'll be coming from Mossley so could meet up with you for the ride to Stockport.




Ok. I suggest any Ashton (and surrounding communities) folk that want to can meet up at Asda carpark. We can leave there about 8am and ride through Denton and Bredbury and easily be at Stockport train station for around 8.45. It's not quite 8 miles.

Fossy: I don't plan on going through Hyde and Gee Cross but if you want you can catch us as we pass the lights at Morrisons Bredbury at about 8.30.


----------



## sdr gb (7 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> Ok. I suggest any Ashton (and surrounding communities) folk that want to can meet up at Asda carpark. We can leave there about 8am and ride through Denton and Bredbury and easily be at Stockport train station for around 8.45. It's not quite 8 miles.



Sounds good to me. I'll meet you there.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Sep 2011)

I have spoken to a couple of mates running The Half Marathon and they will close the roads at Mottram Over Alderley and Birtles but only while the runners come through, if we can't get through there are a few alternatives that we can divert to if needs be.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2011)

We aren't going down Birtles - planning on crossing the main Chelford/Macc road a little further up. Should be OK.


----------



## Simba (7 Sep 2011)

I can confirm I am coming to this. Do you want my mobile and who do I give it to?


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> We aren't going down Birtles - planning on crossing the main Chelford/Macc road a little further up. Should be OK.




You are going to do the left about 50 yards up Birtles Lane, yep know the route. The road when you cross the Chelford Macc road is far better knick then the Birtles one which has turned into a farm track since last year.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Sep 2011)

I can't wait now!

Stu


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> I can't wait now!
> 
> Stu



Settle down !! 

It's a good day out. A few of us are used to club riding (for me it was 10 yeas ago) so don't be too worried if folk ride a little close - if not comfortable say ! Most of us ex club riders don't ride too close anyway - you only do it when you know a rider's style. 

It will be a good day out. Dan's had it 'approved' by the 'boss' especially  ! I've also made sure the 25th is free by special request !


----------



## Simba (12 Sep 2011)

Can you make a list on who's coming and who to give mobile numbers to?


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2011)

I still have a No for you from last year if it's still the same?

Dan-bo might need a good facebook style 'poke' to get a list together though, I get the impression he is 'winging it' 

I will have a go at compiling the list for now, post or PM your intentions people.

Dan-bo
Fossy
Myself
Simba
Skud...
lien sdrawde
pennine paul
cyclegeek (maybe)
lanternerouge
thesaintjason
cyclist 33 (can't wait)
400bhp (possible)
hacienda71 (subject to SWMBO)
I like Skol
sdr gb

Anyone I've missed?

...more to follow


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2011)

Blimey that's quite a few !


----------



## Simba (12 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> I still have a No for you from last year if it's still the same?



No its a new number.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Sep 2011)

Really looking forward to this now. I trust one of the ring leaders is sorting out a delivery of suitable weather for the day?!?!?!?!


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> Really looking forward to this now. I trust one of the ring leaders is sorting out a delivery of suitable weather for the day?!?!?!?!



40mph winds and torrential rain guaranteed


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Sep 2011)

I'm still up for the ride,might need it to take my mind off the amount of college work i'm expecting !


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2011)

After yesterdays hillfest it will be nice to do a flattish forum rde, if anyone is cycling to the start from the Alty/timperley area and wants to meet up let me know.

Might have recruited another one too, Alun is tempted. 

Simba- I'll PM you my number in case of emergency, though you may still have it from last year.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2011)

If anyone wants they can PM me also and I'll swap numbers.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> If anyone wants they can PM me also and I'll swap numbers.



Done, in case I get lost on the way to Stocky


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Sep 2011)

Me too, just in case i get stuck in traffic past the Trafford Centre.....those cycle paths get clogged up with peds


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2011)

Right. 

After being overly optimistic about how long it would take me to fit my new kitchen (and also how reliable my builder mate is with his timings) I've found myself behind and unable to afford the time for this ride. Fossy will be taking the reins for this one. 

Well, it's the kitchen thing is also a bit of a cover for me not wanting to spend five hours chewing the handlebars trying to stay on Pottsy's back wheel honest.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (20 Sep 2011)

Got to work nights this weekend to cover sickness. Hope the weather is kind.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Right.
> 
> After being overly optimistic about how long it would take me to fit my new kitchen (and also how reliable my builder mate is with his timings) I've found myself behind and unable to afford the time for this ride. Fossy will be taking the reins for this one.
> 
> Well, it's the kitchen thing is also a bit of a cover for me not wanting to spend five hours chewing the handlebars trying to stay on Pottsy's back wheel honest.



Get out there you big girl!! How can the ride organiser not come? 

*Riders-*

Fossy (promoted to ride leader)
Potsy (full of a cold) 
Simba
Skud 
pennine paul
cyclegeek (maybe)
lanternerouge
thesaintjason
cyclist 33 (can't wait)
400bhp (possible)
hacienda71 (subject to SWMBO)
I like Skol
sdr gb

*No Longer riding-
*
lien sdrawde (nightshift)
Dan-bo (wimped out)


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2011)

Dan_bo (can't handle Pottsy's furious Cancellara-esque pace)

Sorry Lad(s) I just can't justify the time! If I don't get this kitchen properly started before me wedding do a week saturday I'm brown bread!


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2011)

The boss has spoken Dan. I'll let the folk here know if you are still alive after a week on Sat. If just the missus is there, I know you've been buried under the kick boards 

Me really thinks Dan was living it up too much on that Greek Island.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Sep 2011)

Fully understood Dan...those lasdies are a vicious breed if "their" kitchens are not complete  Me and Potsy will help with your portion of cake


----------



## Simba (21 Sep 2011)

Looking forward to this now, hope the weather is good for it.


----------



## sdr gb (21 Sep 2011)

Idea for Dan_bo. Tell your wife to be Sundays ride is part of your stag do then she'll have to let you come.

See you all Sunday.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> 40mph winds and torrential rain guaranteed


Don't let me down!




I like Skol said:


> Ok. I suggest any Ashton (and surrounding communities) folk that want to can meet up at Asda carpark. We can leave there about 8am and ride through Denton and Bredbury and easily be at Stockport train station for around 8.45. It's not quite 8 miles.



I still intend to pop over to Asda and wait for 10 minutes for anyone that wants to meet me. I will be leaving at 8.00 on the dot!



sdr gb said:


> I'll be coming from Mossley so could meet up with you for the ride to Stockport.





sdr gb said:


> See you all Sunday.


See you there hopefully.


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Fully understood Dan...those lasdies are a vicious breed if "their" kitchens are not complete  Me and Potsy will help with your portion of cake



Yep, always willing to help out on cake eating duties 

Need to get rid of this cold/man-flu or I won't be able to keep up my usual blistering pace


----------



## 400bhp (21 Sep 2011)

50/50 got this at the mo.

Cleaning out the garage on sat so will depend upon how I get on, but not done > 50 miles for a couple of weeks and not commuted to work this week so need a gentle ease back into the saddle.

Weather looking good.


----------



## sdr gb (22 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I still intend to pop over to Asda and wait for 10 minutes for anyone that wants to meet me. I will be leaving at 8.00 on the dot!
> 
> See you there hopefully.



I'll meet you at Asda.


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2011)

*Riders-*

Fossy (promoted to ride leader)
Potsy (full of a cold man flu) 
Simba
Skud 
pennine paul
cyclegeek (maybe)
lanternerouge
thesaintjason
cyclist 33 (can't wait,meeting me near timps)
400bhp (50/50)
hacienda71 (subject to SWMBO)
I like Skol
sdr gb

*No Longer riding-
*
lien sdrawde (nightshift)
Dan-bo (under the thumb)


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2011)

I ordered some cycling jackets last night just in case. I hope they get here in time!

(if anyone is interested I am trying the Altura night vision Flite and the Altura Kinetic in L and XL. Quite a bill for all 4 but hopefully only 3 will be going back?)


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2011)

400bhp said:


> 50/50 got this at the mo.
> 
> Cleaning out the garage on sat so will depend upon how I get on, but not done > 50 miles for a couple of weeks and not commuted to work this week so need a gentle ease back into the saddle.
> 
> Weather looking good.



I haven't done more than 40 miles this year in one go - and I did that about 4 weeks after my shoulder op (went out to Scout Moor wind farm). Most I do usually is 30 .

Ps I know about garage clearing, but you WILL get it done sat. Just think of all that extra bike fettling space.

Bike decision will be on the day, might be the blue/white, red or the green/white/red one  PS don't follow the blue/white one in the sun - the back end and forks are chrome


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Sep 2011)

I'm looking at linking up with Potsy at Timperley, joining the posse at Stockport, then I'll probably make my own way home from Jodd as the route back to Warrington is more sensible for me than going all back to Stockport.

Looking forward to it, and trying to get in some early morning training!

Stu


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'm looking at linking up with Potsy at Timperley, joining the posse at Stockport........




Will Potsy be there? Apparantly he has 'man-flu'!!!!


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2011)

Hi there guys, we rode with you last year and was planning to do so again if you would put up with us. As it happens we are in the area but are doing the Cat & Fiddle hill climb, well at least Helen is, I have more sense! Unfortunately among the 12 women entered is the 2010 National Hill Climb Champion so it will be a battle for the second spot.
Before I noticed this ride organised I was going to ask if anyone in the area might come along and give some support. Sorry to miss your ride, oh well next time maybe. Good weather I think [as it was last year I seem to remember] for us all, have a good ride..


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2011)

Good luck for the missus mate - the 2011 National is on Long Hill at the end of Oct - so might be another ride for us !!

Wish Helen well.

I've done enough TT hill climbs to hate them. Never felt so ill !


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Sep 2011)

Remains to be seen if Potsy will confirm but I am planning to make it anyways... 

Stu


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Good luck for the missus mate - the 2011 National is on Long Hill at the end of Oct - so might be another ride for us !!
> 
> Wish Helen well.
> 
> I've done enough TT hill climbs to hate them. Never felt so ill !



Thanks, yep, she is going to enter that as well, maybe see you then.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Sep 2011)

Got my pass out for this one and might even bring a mate with me who is getting into cycling (rode a fifty with him last Sunday). See you all Sunday at Stockport station although i might bail out in Wilmslow on the way back.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2011)

If uploading the map to your Garmin, edit it in Mapsource and reduce the trackpoints ! Edit, track properties then filter !


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'm looking at linking up with Potsy at Timperley, joining the posse at Stockport, then I'll probably make my own way home from Jodd as the route back to Warrington is more sensible for me than going all back to Stockport.
> 
> Looking forward to it, and trying to get in some early morning training!
> 
> Stu



Stu/Potsy-where in Timperley are you meeting up? If I can make it I will meet up there too.


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2011)

Have suggested outside the library, probably 8ish. 
ABout 7 miles to the meeting point.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

Ok, as I am not 100% I will have a slow ride to Stockport in the morning and see how I feel from there.
If all is well I will do the ride as far as Tatton and peel off from there, should be about 50 miles all in.

Stu/400bhp I'll wait at the library til 8am if you are planning to meet up.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Sep 2011)

See you at 8am, Potsy.

Stu


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2011)

It looks like the weather will be okay for you - enjoy the ride, folks!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Sep 2011)

Can someone PM me the route, please? Or post it in this thread?

Thanks

Stu


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Can someone PM me the route, please? Or post it in this thread?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu



post No 52


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Sep 2011)

Thanks Potsy... do you know if it's possible to download the route from mapmyride onto an android phone with imapmyride on it?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Proposed route. 53 miles total. 25 miles or so to Jodrell, 29 back via Tatton Park.
> 
> 
> Link Corrected
> ...



Route above.

Note download and run it through mapsource before uploading. Mapmyride puts in 8000+ track points, and it makes your garmin fall over trying to do the route. Use instructions above and tell mapsource to reduce trackpoints automatically.

Mine reduced it to 250 and loads fine !


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2011)

Not sure about downloading for android as they tend to record rides, or act as a sat nav, rather than following a pre-set route.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

I redid the route on bikely and noticed you go round a rab the wrong way and the wrong way down a one way street 

Wouldn't your phone battery die before the ride ended anyway?


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> I redid the route on bikely and noticed you go round a rab the wrong way and the wrong way down a one way street



Bloody cyclists !


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2011)

Won't be able to make it tomorrow unfortunately - didn't manage to finish the garage (+ shed) and so tomorrow morning beckons with that. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2011)

400bhp said:


> Won't be able to make it tomorrow unfortunately - didn't manage to finish the garage (+ shed) and so tomorrow morning beckons with that.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.



Shame - get it finished tomorrow then !  I'm just about OK to get out -wife not too well so I've run about like a loon today doing all jobs

I've just found out my bro is in the Macc 1/2 Marathon, so if we run into any of them, he is likely to be in those. I reccon we'll be well past Birtles by 10am when they start.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Sep 2011)

Are we all ready for tomorrow ???


----------



## YahudaMoon (24 Sep 2011)

May pop along if thats OK ? Weather pending and if I get up on time ? Where is it your all meeting up ?

John


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Sep 2011)

Er, not really! Thanks fossy, don't matter about the route questions I'll just follow. Stu


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> May pop along if thats OK ? Weather pending and if I get up on time ? Where is it your all meeting up ?
> 
> John



Stockport station at 9am I believe.


----------



## YahudaMoon (24 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Stockport station at 9am I believe.



Thanks. I will be on a black bike with my name on it or a old blue Harry Hall track bike then  

It would be nice to meet up with the Cyclechat forumers :-D


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2011)

*Riders-*

Fossy (promoted to ride leader)
Potsy 
Simba
Skud 
pennine paul?
cyclegeek (maybe)
lanternerouge
thesaintjason
cyclist 33 (can't wait,meeting me near timps)
hacienda71 (subject to SWMBO)
I like Skol
sdr gb
Yahudamoon (weather and lie-in dependant) 

*No Longer riding-
*
lien sdrawde (nightshift)
Dan-bo (under the thumb)
400 bhp (slacker) 

Probably the least prepared I've been for any of my 11? forum rides this year, at least the lurgy is fading a little.
Please don't look at my bike or the amount of dirt on it, been too ill to clean it (honest) 
See you all in't morning.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2011)

Lunch break. Guess who is on cake?


----------



## Cyclox (25 Sep 2011)

Potsy?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2011)

Bet he's having my portion as well.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Bet he's having my portion as well.



I was very reserved and only had a small Danish pastry 

Unlike some others with their full English breakfasts 

Enjoyed that, just over 51 miles for me after peeling off after Tatton park to come home, can add a few more faces to my cc'ers now.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

Some piccies-


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2011)

Great ride lads. For those coming next time Jodrell now has a covered bike shed and a fab new cafe. Very popular with cyclists now.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2011)

Well, that went well and I even got a little bit of cake too!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> I even got a little bit of cake too!!!



Well thats a suprise considering potsy and skud were there


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Sep 2011)

Cheers for the ride guys, thoroughly enjoyed it. Sun may not have shone but it didn't rain.  Hope every one got back ok.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2011)

Meant to say totallyfixed relatives were at jodd and said hello to cyclist33. Small world.


----------



## YahudaMoon (25 Sep 2011)

Im back. It was so nice to see you all. Im the one in the middle at the back waving my hand in the main photo. It would be great if you could put the names to faces as Ive forgotten already. (fog head)

My shoulder is not hurting so I guess its fixed ? Maybe it'll feel different in the morning? Im looking forward to a nice dinner as Im so tight I missed out on the food at the big satalite dish


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

I'll have a go-



Potsy,Skud,Simba,SDR,YahudaMoon,Fossy,Hacienda,I like skol,cyclist33

May have got YH and ILS mixed up? Blame this cold/flu


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Sep 2011)

Swap me for YahudaMoon and I think you are right.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Swap me for YahudaMoon and I think you are right.



Done  

Was convinced I knew who you were


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2011)

After leaving Potsy i sneaked over to Dunham Park for a hot soup and hot choccy top up before the final leg home Yum,Yum ! Had a nice chat with an old boy from Bradford who clocked the fixed and Brookes seat.He used to race in the 50's and said he had his old bikes still in perfect condition with some new Brookes seats....i nearly said "How Much !! " His wife end the chat by dragging him away ! Great to meet people like that.
The full English and blueberry cheese cake went down well at Jod ( I Like Skol made me eat it ! ) 
Good run and great to meet the regulars and some new faces although my feet were still wet when i got home after the downpour in Manchester on the way to Stockport !


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2011)

Great day out guys. Thoroughly enjoyed it all and the "support and challenge" culture was ace.

I got back just over half an hour ago - the final trek from Stockpot back home was very tiring, well I was fooked basically, but I've done me map checks and I topped out at 104.19 miles! Yay - first ton.

Thanks lads, and for the record, the sun came out about 4pm and lasted all the way home





Cheers

Stu (the one on the far right) (not politically)


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2011)

PS I wish I'd had one of them breakfasts!


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2011)

Great stuff Stu, so pleased you got your 1st century in today, they are addictive though 

I think we'll all have a breakfast next time


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Meant to say totallyfixed relatives were at jodd and said hello to cyclist33. Small world.



Guilty M'laud, did happen to mention to Helens mum and dad that you lot were going to be there and maybe at the same time, commiserations to cyclist33




whoever he/she may be. The Cat and Fiddle was wet, very wet at the top and windy to boot. Helen did a top ride, finishing 3rd woman, 25sec behind the winner and British Champion and just 5sec behind the second placed lady who was the hill record holder. Also she was riding the heaviest bike with a 105 triple and not very stiff wheels so all in all quite pleased. Coming back up for National, any chance of some extra support


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> PS I wish I'd had one of them breakfasts!



Yom,Yom,Yom....you would'nt have liked it ! Burp !!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2011)

Next time, I've reserved first dibs on any left over black pudding!


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Next time, I've reserved first dibs on any left over black pudding!



It was a close call that left over ! If i had sat near it i would have had that,i don't think she licked it


----------



## YahudaMoon (25 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Great day out guys. Thoroughly enjoyed it all and the "support and challenge" culture was ace.
> 
> I got back just over half an hour ago - the final trek from Stockpot back home was very tiring, well I was fooked basically, but I've done me map checks and I topped out at 104.19 miles! Yay - first ton.
> 
> ...




Well done Stu.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2011)

Cheers peeps, had lots of encouragement.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2011)

Here's the only photo I took today (except for a geeky one of my bike outside a library)...

Lovell Radio Telescope, Jodrell Bank, 11:16am


----------



## Judderz (25 Sep 2011)

I need to check this part of the forum more often, never saw this thread till today, would of 80% probably made it, just recovering from a blood clot in my leg (nothing serious) was on the inside of my thigh so riding has been non-existent lately....will deffo come on the next one though


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2011)

Judderz said:


> I need to check this part of the forum more often, never saw this thread till today, would of 80% probably made it, just recovering from a blood clot in my leg (nothing serious) was on the inside of my thigh so riding has been non-existent lately....will deffo come on the next one though



Should have prodded you but if you are recovering i guess it was a good idea to stay at home.Must admit i nearly turned back at Worsley because it hammered down and stopped just as i got to Didsbury,i was drenched ! Dried out when i got back


----------



## Simba (26 Sep 2011)

I enjoyed it was a big challenge for me, knees are hurting though. Thanks to the guys for getting me through the last 5 miles to the train station in wilmslow and for not getting pissed off hehe.

Just uploaded my data from my Garmin, 66 miles for me. The most I have ever done, I am pleased with myself.

How do you check each lap on Garmin Connect?


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2011)

Well done Simba, I know that 'last 5 mile' feeling well from the 1st time I did this ride, was riding on empty and was greatful for the lads waiting for me.
So that's 2 longest ever rides amongst the group yesterday, that's why these forum rides are so good.

On Garmin Connect I think you need to click on 'splits' though I don't have mine set up to record laps so not 100% sure


----------



## sdr gb (26 Sep 2011)

I like Skol said:


> Well, that went well and I even got a little bit of cake too!!!



As well as a full English!!

Really enjoyed yesterday, good route (always good when its flat) and great company. Now I can put faces to user names. My Garmin Showed 81 miles when I got home which is my longest ride to date. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Sep 2011)

Nice riding with you simba and thanks for the smoke! Well done mate.

Thumbs up too sdrgb, great outing.

Stu


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2011)

Looks like a good ride.

I should post some pics of my sparkling clean garage to prove what I was doing.


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2011)

sdr gb said:


> As well as a full English!!
> 
> Really enjoyed yesterday, good route (always good when its flat) and great company. Now I can put faces to user names. My Garmin Showed 81 miles when I got home which is my longest ride to date.
> 
> *Looking forward to the next one*.



I'm sure we could sneak another one in before the year is out, even Dan-bo might be allowed to come out to play 

And another longest ride, you looked like you were a regular long distance rider to me sdr, well done pal.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Nice riding with you simba and thanks for the smoke! Well done mate.



We were gonna have words with you two -  ditch the fags   Wondered where you sneeked off to at the cafe.


My longest ride (of the year after my shoulder op) - 60 miles. It's a little sore, but that's to be expected. Upped my dose of drugs last night, and was out for the count after 9:30pm - woke just before 7am.  

Must say it looks like Jodrell have listened to the cyclists who call in after the H&S issue we had a couple of years ago. Covered bike stands and a great cafe - obviously very popular with cyclists as the shed was full.

Glad you made it home Simba - I was a bit worried. Good on Skol for the push the last few miles - I'd have pushed as well but that's my 'bad' arm.

Oh and that silly old lady that tried that crazy overtake in Woodford. We were all single file, and she tried to come past when there were the traffic islands in the middle (more stupid road planning) - nearly took out Skud who rattled on the car and said 'oi I here'. The old git in the passenger side stuck his hand out and made a 'yadda yadda' sign. Totally stupid driving.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Sep 2011)

only have a couple a day... Not usually till evening but yep gonna nail them.


----------



## sdr gb (26 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> And another longest ride, you looked like you were a regular long distance rider to me sdr, well done pal.



Cheers Potsy.







As I mentioned to you yesterday, most of my rides are rather hilly and usually 40-60 miles. The flat route made a nice change.


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2011)

400bhp said:


> Looks like a good ride.
> 
> I should post some pics of my sparkling clean garage to prove what I was doing.



Talking of sparkling clean, my bike was looking good yesterday 

Fossy's looked like it had never been out before, I think he must have a duplicate he uses in the week and this 'show' one he brings out at weekends. I do think his ocd isn't as bad as Ianrauks though, I didn't once see him cleaning it whilst out on the ride itself


----------



## Judderz (26 Sep 2011)

I'm deffo in for the next one....hopefully before the year is over


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2011)

Next Ride 

Thinking of heading up Long Hill to watch this Year's National Hill Climb at the end of October, (and support Helen) but it will be an early start as we'll need to be up top before the racing commences.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2011)

I'll be in.

Any chance of doing it on sat? (guess not given the hill climb).


----------



## Simba (26 Sep 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> Nice riding with you simba and thanks for the smoke! Well done mate.
> 
> Thumbs up too sdrgb, great outing.
> 
> Stu



You too mate and you owe me a fag hehe


----------



## Simba (26 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> We were gonna have words with you two -  ditch the fags   Wondered where you sneeked off to at the cafe.
> 
> 
> My longest ride (of the year after my shoulder op) - 60 miles. It's a little sore, but that's to be expected. Upped my dose of drugs last night, and was out for the count after 9:30pm - woke just before 7am.
> ...



Hehe, my missus wants me to ditch the fags also, I am cutting down and hopefully off them before christmas. No need to be worried about me though I was determined to do it. I was on the inside of skud when that old lady nearly squashed us, I seen the space between us get very small and nearly slammed on the brakes but, one of the others from the group was on my wheel so I couldn't.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2011)

It was great to come out on a long ride and prove to be capable because 95% of my riding is just doing 10 miles at a time (10 to work then 10 home again) with just a tiny handful of rides during this year that have been around the 30 mile mark. By the time I got home I was past 70 miles and I felt so good I had my tea then rode to work to do the 12 hr night shift.

I really enjoyed riding in a group with a really decent bunch of guys. I also can't wait for the next one and once I get these few nights out of the way I will give some serious thought to organising a ride before the year is out. I mentioned doing a ring of manchester at about the M60 size so will see if I have a weekend available to do it before autumn becomes winter.

Watch this space........ 

PS: glad everyone got home ok. It was fun after we left stokport at the end of the ride because we got a bit giddy and picked up the pace with a bit of position jockeying on the climbs, surprised we had the energy left!


----------



## Cyclox (26 Sep 2011)

This is a great shot on the move! Brilliant piece of photography. Looking at it I felt like I was actually moving! (Or maybe I've had too many 'girl flu' pills lol).

You all look like you had a great time!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2011)

Cyclox said:


> This is a great shot on the move! Brilliant piece of photography. Looking at it I felt like I was actually moving! (Or maybe I've had too many 'girl flu' pills lol).
> 
> You all look like you had a great time!



I like potsy's over-the-shoulder shots. This one taken on this year's _Spring Into The Dales_ audax ride is a particular favourite ...


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Next Ride
> 
> Thinking of heading up Long Hill to watch this Year's National Hill Climb at the end of October, (and support Helen) but it will be an early start as we'll need to be up top before the racing commences.


Long hill? I'm out. 

Was pleased with the photo, looks like we are really motoring down there doesn't it? Didn't try any over the shoulder ones this time, no point when everyone is in front of me


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Next Ride
> 
> Thinking of heading up Long Hill to watch this Year's National Hill Climb at the end of October, (and support Helen) but it will be an early start as we'll need to be up top before the racing commences.




Just take everyone up Goyts Lane


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Sep 2011)

Nice to see lots got PB's for distance
Well done simba.

. 
Im still chasing club points so most my weekends is booked up till November though I want to take a year off and just do more social rides and go slow touring so hopefully I will be doing more social rides if I don't get caught up in the points system again >>>>>>>>>

So hopefully I'll be doing more forum rides 

See you all on the road soon hopefully 

John


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just take everyone up Goyts Lane



Hmmm. Brickworks, windgather, goyts lane. Now there is a route.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Hmmm. Brickworks, windgather, goyts lane. Now there is a route.



mmm think you might run into a bit of traffic that way and there is a very sharp right hand bend dropping towards Kettleshulme, could be slippy,  might be better doing a right turn at the top of the brickworks and turning left just after the Highway Man to get to the Goyt


----------



## 400bhp (29 Sep 2011)

sadists.

I'm in


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> mmm think you might run into a bit of traffic that way and there is a very sharp right hand bend dropping towards Kettleshulme, could be slippy,  might be better doing a right turn at the top of the brickworks and turning left just after the Highway Man to get to the Goyt



Jenkins Chapel....the only hill I've failed. My left arm might fall off


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> *Jenkins Chapel.*...the only hill I've failed. My left arm might fall off



Easy  

Are you lot trying to scare me off then?


----------



## a_n_t (29 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Jenkins Chapel....the only hill I've failed. My left arm might fall off




Toughest climb in the area for me.......... feel the pain!


----------



## a_n_t (29 Sep 2011)

Thats the easy bit at the top btw!


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Easy
> 
> Are you lot trying to scare me off then?



Blimey potsy, I would have thought Long Hill was a doddle compared with a lot of the stuff you guys regularly ride up. Don't know how steep Goyts Lane is but Long Hill has a maximum gradient of around 4%.
We are coming up to recce Long Hill before the National, not sure yet whether Helen will ride a her TT bike or normal road bike. One thing is for sure, any support will be very much appreciated [Fossy will confirm this], it really helps a rider on a hill climb, now if you could just position yourselves every few hundred metres......



.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2011)

Every few hundred metres - it's gonna take a fair few of us.  

Jenkins Chapel is a bugger as the gradient keeps changing - 1 in 4 probably at steepest, then less, then steep - it's a killer for that reason. 

Goyts Lane is steep, but the same gradient - TBH only ever gone down it - it's one of those that you feel like you are being sucked down it.

Long Hill is great - proper drag that you can get into a good rhythm.


----------

